# Have you ever regretted soaping a fragrance?



## lathered_up (May 15, 2013)

The reason I ask is that I'm having doubts about soaping a fragrance. The thing is that I have soaped it before but this new bottle doesn't smell the same. I should have checked when I bought it but I didn't think I would have to as I had already purchased and liked it before. I contacted the company I bought it from and she said that the fragrance formula hasn't changed. I'll be cp soaping some test batches tomorrow and if it turns out bad at least it will only be a 1 lb. batch. It's an orange-mango fragrance that I loved, but when I opened the bottle it smells like orange and sweet with licorice/anise notes with some kind of flower at the end. That's not how it used to smell. roblem: I don't know...maybe my sniffer is broken.

I had cp  another fragrance in the past that ended up smelling sort of like vomit :sick:. Gross I know, I think cp morphed it really bad and I couldn't salvage it even when I rebatched it.  Just curious if this kind of experience is common? I'll find out in a day or so if my orange-mango is any good. Cross your fingers for me.


----------



## jenn624 (May 16, 2013)

Yes, I have. More than once. I recently decided to soap some strawberry I'd gotten, and I had a funny feeling it would accelerate on me. Ha! Accelerate would be an understatement - soap on a stick, crammed into the mold, wasted 4 pink mica testing samples on it, and now it sits there, leaking oil, mocking me. I should have listened to my gut on that one. It doesn't even smell good! I see a crockpot rebatch in its near future...


----------



## jcandleattic (May 16, 2013)

I don't know if regret is the right word for me. There are some scents that after I have used them I ended up not liking them as well as I thought, or haven't performed the way that I felt they should. I don't exactly regret that, because it's all just part of the testing portion of soapmaking.  
When that is the case I either relegate that FO to the candlemaking side of the shop, or just don't use it again. 
I have too many to keep duds around.


----------



## jcandleattic (May 16, 2013)

lathered_up said:


> I had cp  another fragrance in the past that ended up smelling sort of like vomit :sick:. Gross I know, I think cp morphed it really bad and I couldn't salvage it even when I rebatched it.  Just curious if this kind of experience is common? I'll find out in a day or so if my orange-mango is any good. Cross your fingers for me.



How long are you waiting before rebatching or tossing? Sometimes scents will morph right away and then after a full cure come back to the original scent, it just takes time. Not all do that of course, but a lot do.


----------



## welsh black (May 17, 2013)

i just made a batch of soap with morrocan fig fragrence oil.  I usually use EO's but fruit smells seem to be popular here so i thought i'd give it a go.  the batter siezed so quickly i had to jam it into the container.  id done three coulour and was attempting my first hanger swirl, no such luck - i just got it into the container in time.  It was the first time id used this fragrence but i have used others from the same supplier.  Using EO's is safer i think , but because of the high cost i thought id use fragrence in this instance.


----------



## soapsydaisy (May 22, 2013)

I used a strawberry FO once for a friend. It smelled great in the bottle, just like fresh strawberries. Once I used it in CP, it kinda morphed into a fruity chemically smell.


----------



## hoegarden (May 22, 2013)

I did.. I bought a frangrance call Sweet Musk from Coastalscents. It smell abit light in the bottle and nothing in the CP soap. The soap is meant for my sis but after curing she say it smell awful. I cannot describe the smell but just awful.


----------



## nanashousesoap (May 23, 2013)

Bubblegum FO from Essential Depot in goat milk soap ... smelled like vomit and never cured out.  I tossed it.


----------



## tinyislandsoaps (May 23, 2013)

my fiancee wanted do a natural looking soap, and wanted something browm so i suggested he put cocoa powder , didnlt know he wanted use ocean rain fragrance oil, ended up very nice swirls soap but he hates the smell...so i said maybe someone will like the smell...lol.im letting it cure then see what happen with the smell.


----------



## Lynnz (May 23, 2013)

Yes but it was a US fragrance that is bought in my an Aussie distributor and I am certain that it was off :0( didn't get back to them about it but will only order that one when I can afford to order from the USA direct


----------



## lemontongue (May 24, 2013)

This subject came to mind earlier today but I seem to recall a Peaches N Cream from the past, it was absolutely horrid.  I must have sold a log of it but I am positive I threw the rest of the FO out   I had a hemp scent once but never had a chance to soap it.  I should try that one again.


----------



## PippiL (Jun 5, 2013)

I mixed  brandied pear with chocolate fudge and ended up with pea soup and bacon.It was disgusting.I hate when FO's turn in to a cardboard kind of scent, sometimes that happens.


----------



## samirish (Jul 9, 2013)

Honeycomb from candlescience.  It smelled like cat urine.  I had to put the soap in the dumpster as my husband didnt want it in the garbage can that we have in our garage...


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 9, 2013)

peppermint, eucalyptus and tea tree oil. It smells like a old hospital, I think the peppermint and eucalyptus EO would have been ok.


----------



## savonierre (Jul 9, 2013)

yes, a cucumber melon, it morphed into a stink bar in a few months.


----------



## BlackRiverBubbles (Jul 9, 2013)

Bubblegum from ED-even the kids said it smelled like vomit...YUCK!!!


----------



## kazmi (Jul 9, 2013)

LOL I love the descriptions!  sad that you all had the bad experiences but giggled about the "smelled like vomit" and "old hospital" and "stink bar" or not even wanting it in the garbage can in the garage.  Very descriptive :razz::razz:


----------



## JennH (Aug 3, 2013)

I wanted to try a beer soap but only had a couple of bottles of FO left. The earl gray tea seemed like the best fit, so I went for it.

It was not good. A friend who sniffed it said it smelled like grandma's attic.


----------



## CaraCara (Aug 3, 2013)

savonierre said:


> yes, a cucumber melon, it morphed into a stink bar in a few months.


 
Agreed, cucumber melon smells like barf to me.  Too bad because the soaps are nice.    

I just used Champaka from NDA. I'm not sure if it stinks or what.  Odd smell, for sure.


----------



## CatQuirion (Aug 3, 2013)

Midnight in Tunisia FO from Sweetcakes.  Incredibly romantic description sucked me right in.  Soaped, it smells like an armpit at the end of a long, hot day carrying pine needles (to me, anyway. Husband disagrees). Blech.


----------



## lathered_up (Aug 4, 2013)

PippiL said:


> I mixed  brandied pear with chocolate fudge and ended up with pea soup and bacon.



That actually sounds good. At least better than cat urine or vomit


----------



## AngelMomma (Aug 5, 2013)

These descriptions are hilarious!

The worst that I have is actually from an EO.  I used a blend that had Anise in it.  A VERY small amount, but it took over anyway.  Grrr!  Not a fan.  The only thing I can think of to use it for is maybe to wash the floor with it.


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 5, 2013)

Well I'm only on batch 22 so not soaped a lot but I can say I regret citrus EO's since u have to use them low amount and they suck at sticking. 

All my others I like.

I have tons of fragrances here from several years of making other things.. 147 scents here now and def have about 25 I get green with. 
Lemongrass I refuse to work with due to the potency and just opening the bottle makes my migraines start. Patchouli.. Witches brew.. Karma EO blend.. To name a few off the top if my head make me go blech!


----------

